# Does high TSH cause high glucose?



## VenusElon (Oct 24, 2012)

I have been feeling terrible for about a week, so went and had lots of labs drawn. My TSH is high at 6.5, but it has been up to 15 before and I didn't feel this bad. My glucose was 202 (not fasting) so dr ran AIC. The AIC is okay at 5.5, but she wanted me to get a kit and start daily testing. The next day fasting glucose was 92, and it was 184 two hours after I ate. My symptoms are more like what I would associate with low blood sugar-HAVE to lie down, dizzy, can't think, cold sweat-I have had about 10 of those episodes in the last week that last about 30 minutes. But even when it passes, I am ridiculously tired and making lots of errors at work. I can't think straight! I have to talk myself thru the simplest things. Okay, it is time to clock in, which icon is that? Found it, what is my signon? Simple things that used to require no thought are hard now.

TSH 6.5 (will increase Synthroid from 150 to 175)

Fasting glucose 92

Glucose 2 hours after eating 184

AIC 5.5 and has always been low in the past, ALL the other blood work from the past 5 years have glucose in the range of 100 to 115

WHAT IS GOING ON? Am I suddenly diabetic and caught it immediately because I feel so terrible? Or am I missing something? Doc wants me to start Metformin, increase Synthroid, exercise 4x per week, and limit carbs and sugars while keeping a log and come back in one month for more blood tests


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SUGGESTED TESTS
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TBII
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-thyroid_autoantibodies
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Blocking TRAbs (also known as Thyrotropin Binding Inhibitory Immunoglobulins (TBII)) competitively block the activity of TSH on the receptor. This can cause hypothyroidism by reducing the thyrotropic effects of TSH. They are found in Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease and may be cause of fluctuation of thyroid function in the latter. During treatment of Graves' disease they may also become the predominant antibody, which can cause hypothyroidism.

It is not uncommon to see glucose and cholesterol rise when the thyroid is whacked out and yours appears to be.

Besides TSH, what tests have you had? Any of the above?


----------

